# North Beach



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Drove by yesterday and people were out walking on the pier. They were workers but most of the new lumber has been put down and a big majority of the boardwalk in that area has been rebuilt. The hotel is progressing also.
We will find out this spring.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Thanks for the report JC.*

I'm sure the mayor & the tc think the Boycott has been forgotten, *WRONG!* The day that pier opens back up, the Boycott continues stronger then ever. Open your eyes wide Mr. Mayor, *I'm Back!*....Tightlines


----------



## Billr (May 26, 2002)

hey hat. don't create anymorehurricanes and blow the pier down again. have a great christmas.


----------



## tdoan21 (Oct 22, 2003)

*boycott*

Hat,
Why is North Beach being boycotted?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*tdoan21,*

Go to the website, read all the info and links. They have a crooked town government....Tightlines

*Boycott North Beach Md.*


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*devil's advocate*

frankly the mayor just wanted what was best for his B&B. What's the big deal? Just kidding.
Hope you and everyone are having a wonderful end of the year and enjoying the holidays.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hey Hat80 done.

Your Email is invalid on the site. I CC you and it came back. See error message below.


This is the Postfix program at host blsmail.bls.gov.

I'm sorry to have to inform you that the message returned
below could not be delivered to one or more destinations.

For further assistance, please send mail to <postmaster>

If you do so, please include this problem report. You can delete your own text from the message returned below.

The Postfix program

<[email protected]>: host relay.verizon.net[206.46.170.12] said: 550
Invalid recipient: <[email protected]> (in reply to RCPT TO command)


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Hat you should run for mayor of North Beach.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Well I do not knowwhat is going to happen with the pier but the boardwalk is open from the restaurant sideup to the pier. They are working on it every day and it should not be long until that is repaired also.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

*JC*

THANKS FOR THE INFORMATION RE NB I WILL BE MAKING A FRIENDLY RUN DOWN TO NB SOON I WOULD LIKE TO SEE YOU IF YOU ARE NOT TOO BUSY GIVE ME A CALL OFFICE 301 434 8900 EXT 342 HOME 301 538 4552 HOPING TO SEE YOU GUYS SOON, SOON


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Drove by this morninga nd the workers are almost done with the pier. They are out on the expanded portion replacing boards now. The pier is almost complete but how much use it will see is another thing.
The new hotel going up is going to really cut down on places to park and I seriously doubt that they will change the operating hours. They are probably going to be more concerned in trying to fill all the rooms they are building in the area.

New 300 room hotel infront of rod and reel
Large condo on pier side of rod and reel
Large hotel in front of NB pier
This is on top of all the other new housing that has been going in for the past couple years.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

How is the fishing usually there? Was just wonderring, since there is a boycott; I would rather just drive a little further to PLO.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

You are right. I like going to Pax Naval Air station..
I have had good luck there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*test*

just testing...the swap meet board always says I have to sign in but this board recognizes my IP.?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Husky,

you switch jobs? seems like the frequency of your post is back to your normal rate...  

hope you had a good christmas and new year.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*nope*

Same job, completely different job duties now with the new year.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*Went to North Beach yesterday*

I took yesterday off of work and my wife and I had to go to upper Marlboro. Decided to go on over to North Beach afterwards. We walked the boardwalk and observed conditions there generally. The shops a few lots over from the old IGA seem to be coming along just fine. Framework is up. Same with the new condos just done the road. No sign that anything is going up in the old IGA's location. It doesn't look big enough for a hotel. Was told there is a new hotel near RodNReel.

Got pissed off when I was on a short pier that had a sign stating "No Fishing - Mayor and Town Council". Had no problem with the sign per se, but it reminded me of the pier not being open at night now. Talked to a local kid who said he keeps fishing up until midnight and no one ever says anything because he is a local. Hmm...


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

What is actually considered local? 2miles? 4miles?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I have pretty much given up on that place! It is a shame because I have only fished it twice but all this political agenda has me never wanting to go back. In fact I promise I won't go back till they get a new mayor! BOYCOTT NORTH BEACH! Spread the word.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Boycott North Beach*

Never fished there and will nerver in support of HAT80's boycott.

New mayor --- Hat80 gets my nod.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Mayor is a sore subject around here. Even the one from DC that had all the drug trouble a while back. (no names) had a condo here. A lot of the money people from dc are bringing their boats here and some even live on them through out the summer and commute to dc. They even set up a commuter line to DC>?


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

littlefry
Just noticed your question to Husky about what theyc onsidered local at NB. North Beach and Cheasapeake Beach share the same street as a border between the two towns.. Last year NB was not recognizing the Cheasapeake people as locals and was trying to make them pay. They will probably have a new definition this summer. I talked to people from cheasapeake beach who had lived in this area for all their lives and all of a sudden they were not considered locals. I live 7 blocks from the pier and have not been on it for over a year.
The last time I was on it I met Hat and a couple of his friends.


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

Jcreamer,

Thanks for the information.


----------

